

How I Did the Impossible: HBO Without Cable TV - neilkelty
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/11/04/how-i-did-the-impossible-hbo-without-cable-tv/?mod=e2fb

======
pwg
Title (while the actual article title) is imprecise.

The author still has "cable TV". The author has a "basic cable tier". He's
getting it plus a $5/month discount against his broadband, so he is not
actually paying anything to get the basic cable channels.

But he's not actually "without cable TV". Which is how he's able to watch HBO
via HBO Go.

Which is why the title is imprecise.

------
dubfan
Misleading linkbait headline. He still has a cable subscription, he just gave
up his set-top box.

